
Your Job Isn't Writing Code - hackeryarn
https://hackeryarn.com/post/your-job-isnt-writing-code/
======
externalreality
I like this article. I think it has been stated many time before in many
different articles and books and is mostly common knowledge now. So I think we
need some meta principles:

1) Don't think you are the only one who understands these principles and
realize people are going to have differing opinions on what is the simplest
thing that can be done.

2) Just because you don't understand it doesn't make it complicated. If you
don't understand something another is talking about try to reserve your
judgement as to how simple (or not simple) it is until you actually understand
what is being said.

3) Don't over do it with this advice. Sometimes you need to add a bit of
complication to make the big picture easier. "A thing should be as simple or
as complicated as it needs to be nothing more".

